
China matches Nato in information arms race with deal for ‘Ferrari of war room’ - Jerry2
https://www.scmp.com/news/china/military/article/2173593/china-matches-nato-information-arms-race-deal-ferrari-war-room
======
gcb0
"Luciad’s software can analyse data and generate seamless visuals at a speed
of 100 calculations a second, 75 times faster than its closest competitor,
with accuracy to within 3cm (one inch) and on a global scale, according to
American graphics technology company Nvidia."

Lol. Is hackernews being hit by a random news generator?

